# I'm proud to say that the deadly disease Ich.....



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Has not ever appeared in my tank up to this day since I started a tank back in November 25 of 07.
I guess this is a good sign of me at least doing something right.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

As long as you quarantine every new fish for at least 3-4 weeks, then you won't run the risk of introducing ich.


----------

